
My four years at Microsoft: How everything changed - happy-go-lucky
http://www.zdnet.com/article/my-four-years-at-microsoft-how-everything-changed/
======
psy-q
Reading the first four paragraphs I wasn't sure whether this is self-promotion
or an ad for Zones. But then I read the rest and saw it's an ad for Microsoft.

There is a lot of fluff and hyperbole wrapped around very little content. I
think by now we get that MS has woken up from deep hibernation and are
becoming more spritely, and that the new management seems to work, and that
they actually have some desirable products.

They still don't play fair, no mention of the Android patent nonsense. They're
still behind on ARM development; all the mentions of ARM point toward some
future promises. There are (perhaps deliberate) vague statements; what is
"Ubuntu-compatible"? Can I run an Ubuntu-packaged version of Steam on top of
Windows Subsystem for Linux? Oh, guess not. How is Azure "the best place" to
run Linux things? By what metrics?

I feel sort of brainwashed and molested by the language in that article :)

------
cf100clunk
If you can brace yourself for much of the same, read through Jason Perlow's
material going back decades. He just keeps singing the same tune over and over
again...

------
godzillabrennus
The author talks up Microsoft so much it's easy to forget they axed sunrise in
the least optimal way possible to secure a transition of those users to the
Microsoft equivalent. How do? They didn't even wait till they had a feature
complete alternative ready before they killed sunrise.

Reminds me of their decision to buy danger mobile.

------
dethswatch
rah rah- everything's great!

Your devs are fleeing the ship.

~~~
oculusthrift
proof? microsoft stock just beat expectations by every measure.

